
Remove the search engine setting. Hard-code the search engine to Google - dredmorbius
https://android.googlesource.com/platform/packages/apps/GlobalSearch/+/592150ac00086400415afe936d96f04d3be3ba0c%5E!/
======
phyzome
Can somebody with more familiarity with Android speak to whether this is as
monopolistic as it appears?

~~~
dredmorbius
"E.U. Fines Google $5.1 Billion in Android Antitrust Case"

 _“Google has used Android as a vehicle to cement the dominance of its search
engine,” said Margrethe Vestager, Europe’s antitrust chief. “These practices
have denied rivals the chance to innovate and compete on the merits. They have
denied European consumers the benefits of effective competition in the
important mobile sphere.”_

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/18/technology/google-eu-
andr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/18/technology/google-eu-android-
fine.html)

------
mhkool
gosh, Google likes to have another $5B fine.

~~~
lern_too_spel
This is from 2009.

